
The trouble with saying you don't want children - AdeptusAquinas
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34916433
======
univalent
Why does anyone care if someone else doesn't want kids? I mean, I have kids
but I couldn't give a toss if others don't want to procreate. Its not like the
species is at risk.

~~~
dominotw
Because society as a whole spent resources on you to educate you and turn you
into productive member of the society.

Its your responsibility to repay that debt by reproducing.

This is one of the strange explanations I usually get.

~~~
vox_mollis
That's actually not a strange argument. It's semantically identical to the
widely-held belief that the benefits of order, safety, and education granted
by the government morally obligates one to pay taxes.

------
scmoore
HN comments on the previous story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10609524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10609524)

This is why I don't talk about this decision, although I admit that's not a
great solution.

------
AdeptusAquinas
I wish there was some way that Twitter et al could automatically filter hate
messages. Some sort of clever language processing system that can detect tone?

~~~
jerf
It's almost a worst-case scenario for current AI, though. It wants volume of
text for confidence, and Twitter guarantees the nonexistence of that.

~~~
dtf
If you added the equivalent of a spam button ("I don't like this"), took the
user's history into account, and relations with other users, would there be a
way to pre-flag posts much like a spam detector?

Although I suppose even if it were an interesting and feasible AI project, and
even if it were useful to some users, it's probably something Twitter just
wouldn't want to get into. They would be setting themselves up for endless
political flak when it did or didn't work correctly.

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
Problem with that approach is that a lot of the worst trolling comes from one-
time accounts.

I think twitter probably needs to do something about this, however. Or soon
(if it isn't already) it'll become as big a cesspit as reddit, and soon after
that be replaced by the next new and clean service.

~~~
pan69
In that scenario, it should be doable from Twitter not to have new accounts to
have the ability to @ at some other account for the first 24 hours after
creation or something and maybe after 24 hours to be able to @ at someone the
new account must have at least 5 follower which in turn have at least 5
followers or something. Maybe not full-proof but it will weed out quite a bit
of new accounts purely created for trolling.

I'm sure Twitter themselves should be able to come up with a more effective
method but it seems they simply don't want to...

